# هل الله قاتل هل هو ظالم ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أولا*​*[FONT=&quot]: برجاء عدم أقتصاص كلامى من سياقه والذهاب به الى أبعد مما يحتمل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى سألت عن الفارق بين النصين ..[/FONT]*​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> حسب نوعية التعابير البشرية - حسب سياق  الحديث - حسب الدواعى اليها
> حسب افهام سامعيك.


 *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وضعت شروطك لأستخدام التعابير البشرية ..وها أنا ذا أقبلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتكلم من النصوص التى أمامى ...ولن أخترع أو افترى على النص شئ

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هَا انَا اقْتُلُ ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سؤال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : هل يجوز أن أقول هنا أن الله قاتل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يَمُوتُ كُلُّ بِكْرٍ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الَى بِكْرِ الْجَارِيَةِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الَّتِي خَلْفَ الرَّحَى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا يدفع أبن الجارية ثمن شئ لم يقترفه ؟ وما هو ذنب البهائم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سؤال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: هل يجوز أن أقول هنا أن الله ظالم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تصح هنا تعابيرنا البشرية لتعريف الفعل ( أقتل ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المايك معاك ....تفضل [/FONT]*​ :flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*دكتور ...برجاء ملاحظة أننى لا أطلب تفاسير أو أبحث عنها
سؤالى فى أمكانية أستخدام التعابير أعلاه من عدمها 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أولا*​*[FONT=&quot]: برجاء عدم أقتصاص كلامى من سياقه والذهاب به الى أبعد مما يحتمل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى سألت عن الفارق بين النصين ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وضعت شروطك لأستخدام التعابير البشرية ..وها أنا ذا أقبلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتكلم من النصوص التى أمامى ...ولن أخترع أو افترى على النص شئ
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هَا انَا اقْتُلُ ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ»[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1-      على   ما   أذكر  كان عنوان الموضوع    *هل الرب يندم   ام  لا يندم *  وكان   محور  الموضوع وسياقه    شفاعة   موسي الكليم   فى  الشعب الاسرائيلي ...بعد عبور البحر الاحمر  فى برية سيناى   {خروج 12}

2- أصبح سياق  الموضوع الان  قبل خروج الشعب   واحد الاسئلة المطروحة ههنا  :

  هل الله   ظالم ؟؟؟؟   وهل  يجوز  ان نقول  عليه  ذلك ؟؟؟

*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد :  *
الكتاب المقدس   بقول بالنص الصريح الفصيح   
ا((الله ليس بظالم)) {عبرانين الاصحاح6ايه10}-  
و  ((  كل احكامك  حق  وعادلة)) {مزمور19ايه9ومزمور119ايه144} -
  ((فديتى يارب يا اله الحق)){مزمور31ايه5}
إذن  هذه هى شهادة كتابنا المقدس  وشهادة الهنا عن نفسه   بالنص الصريح الواضح 
لامجال هنا لا للاجتهاد ولا للتأؤيل ....ولامجال هنا للاسئلة الافتراضية -حسب ماتنص قوانين المنتدى

من الناحية الموضوعية :   ان من استعبد الشعب الاسرائيلي  بعبودية مرة  كان ليس فرعون الفرد 
بل المصريين  يقول الكتاب ((  مررووا  حياتهم بعبودية قاسية (مريرة))  -

نحن الان  بصدد جرائم  احتجاز قسري  - استرقاق- 
قتل الاطفال الذكور     استحياء الاناث  -لاهداف مشبوهه- سخرة -تمييز عنصرى -اضطهاد دينى.
حتى بهائم الشعب الاسرائيلي  نالها التعسف والحصار  وبالتالى نالها ايضا الجوع  والضنك -من الطبيعى اذا انا  ضيقت على الفلاح  واذللته بالفقر والبؤءس  ان لايجد قوتا لا لنفسه ولا لاولاده ولا لبهائمه  ..اى انه من التعسف ان تعامل المواقف التاريخية بطريقة جامدة  قاصرة  ...  نلاحظ ان اليهود بالاساس كانوا رعاة مواشي ورعاة غنم وتم تحويلهم الى عمال  دق طوب وارغامهم على اهمال مواشيهم او اى مواش عهد اليهم برعايتها فى عصور سابقة.
...لقد تسببت  معاملات فرعون وكل قومه  فى مجاعة فى القري التى يقطنها اليهود 
 وقاموا بقتل الاطفال الذكور- بالقائهم فى اليم باوامر مشدده
- فحق  الله  :-أن القاتل يقتل  ولو بعد حين  وان العقاب من  ذات جنس العمل ..
وان يتكفل بكل الغرائم التى تسبب فيها.
ارى ان الموضوع لا لبس فيه  .
*من  سفر الخروج لابينا موسي النبي بركاته على جميعنا  الاصحاح الاول  *:
{8. ثُمَّ قَامَ مَلِكٌ جَدِيدٌ عَلَى مِصْرَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْرِفُ يُوسُفَ.
9. فَقَالَ لِشَعْبِهِ: «هُوَذَا بَنُو اسْرَائِيلَ شَعْبٌ اكْثَرُ وَاعْظَمُ مِنَّا.
10. هَلُمَّ نَحْتَالُ لَهُمْ لِئَلا يَنْمُوا فَيَكُونَ اذَا حَدَثَتْ حَرْبٌ انَّهُمْ يَنْضَمُّونَ الَى اعْدَائِنَا وَيُحَارِبُونَنَا وَيَصْعَدُونَ مِنَ الارْضِ».
11.* فَجَعَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ* رُؤَسَاءَ *تَسْخِيرٍ** لِكَيْ *يُذِلُّوهُمْ بِاثْقَالِهِمْ* فَبَنُوا لِفِرْعَوْنَ مَدِينَتَيْ مَخَازِنَ: فِيثُومَ وَرَعَمْسِيسَ.
12. وَلَكِنْ بِحَسْبِمَا اذَلُّوهُمْ هَكَذَا نَمُوا وَامْتَدُّوا. فَاخْتَشُوا مِنْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ.
*13. فَاسْتَعْبَدَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ بِعُنْفٍ*
14.* وَمَرَّرُوا حَيَاتَهُمْ بِعُبُودِيَّةٍ قَاسِيَةٍ *فِي الطِّينِ وَاللِّبْنِ وَفِي كُلِّ عَمَلٍ فِي الْحَقْلِ. *كُلِّ عَمَلِهِمِ الَّذِي عَمِلُوهُ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ عُنْفا.*
15. وَكَلَّمَ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ قَابِلَتَيِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ اللَّتَيْنِ اسْمُ احْدَاهُمَا شِفْرَةُ وَاسْمُ الاخْرَى فُوعَةُ
16. وَقَالَ: «حِينَمَا تُوَلِّدَانِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ وَتَنْظُرَانِهِنَّ عَلَى الْكَرَاسِيِّ -* انْ كَانَ ابْنا فَاقْتُلاهُ وَانْ كَانَ بِنْتا *فَتَحْيَا».
17. وَلَكِنَّ الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ خَافَتَا اللهَ وَلَمْ تَفْعَلا كَمَا كَلَّمَهُمَا مَلِكُ مِصْرَ بَلِ اسْتَحْيَتَا الاوْلادَ.
18. فَدَعَا مَلِكُ مِصْرَ الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «لِمَاذَا فَعَلْتُمَا هَذَا الامْرَ وَاسْتَحْيَيْتُمَا الاوْلادَ؟»
19. فَقَالَتِ الْقَابِلَتَانِ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: «انَّ النِّسَاءَ الْعِبْرَانِيَّاتِ لَسْنَ كَالْمِصْرِيَّاتِ فَانَّهُنَّ قَوِيَّاتٌ يَلِدْنَ قَبْلَ انْ تَاتِيَهُنَّ الْقَابِلَةُ».
20. فَاحْسَنَ اللهُ الَى الْقَابِلَتَيْنِ وَنَمَا الشَّعْبُ وَكَثُرَ جِدّا.
21. وَكَانَ اذْ خَافَتِ الْقَابِلَتَانِ اللهَ انَّهُ صَنَعَ لَهُمَا بُيُوتا.
22. *ثُمَّ امَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ جَمِيعَ شَعْبِهِ قَائِلا: «كُلُّ ابْنٍ يُولَدُ تَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّهْرِ لَكِنَّ كُلَّ بِنْتٍ تَسْتَحْيُونَهَا»*}}

()  لاحظ  صياغة الجمع  .. تورط  مواطنين مصريين  فى الامر  وبالتالى تحملهم تبعاته وليس فرعون وحده.
()  القاتل  يقتل  ولو بعد حين -  كل قائم بالتنفيذ فى  القتل ومحرض عليه ومشارك  فيه  ومتستتر عليه  ::هو مسئؤل  عنه
والعقاب من ذات جنس العمل   .... *انا لا ارى اى مشكلة ..*
()  من نافل القول  ان  الله  هو  مالك الملك   وهو  صاحب الارواح وواهبها الحياة وهو وحده صاحب الحق الاوحد حصريا فى تقرير مصيرها بالكيفية التى يريدها كيفماء شاء اينما شاء متى شاء...   
()  من نافل القول  ان الله استنفذ  بواسطة موسي  -استنفذ مع فرعون عشرة محاولات  لاخراج  الشعب الاسرائيلي بدون قتل    ...واصر  فرعون وشعبه {وامثاله واتباعه   على مر العصور  }على التمرد والعصيان  والعداء والتحدى الى أخر حدود المواجهه *حد النهاية.*
[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> يَمُوتُ كُلُّ بِكْرٍ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ الَى بِكْرِ الْجَارِيَةِ الَّتِي خَلْفَ الرَّحَى وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ.
> 
> *لماذا يدفع أبن الجارية ثمن شئ لم يقترفه ؟ *



سأرد   عليك  ان اثبتت انت  انه  لا هو  ولا  امه  ولا ابيه كان مشاركا  او منفذا    او متسترا   فى قتل غيره.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 1-      على   ما   أذكر  كان عنوان الموضوع    *هل الرب يندم   ام  لا يندم *  وكان   محور  الموضوع وسياقه    شفاعة   موسي الكليم   فى  الشعب الاسرائيلي


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم يا دكتور سؤالى كان فى نصين متضادين لم أفهمها وهذا هو عنوان سؤالى واضح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تم الرد على أنها تعابير بشرية – ثم تفضلت أنت بالمشاركة فسألتك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يجوز أن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اُطلق للتعابير البشرية بلغتها العنان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما طلبت منك[FONT=&quot] هذا ...
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دكتور ...برجاء ملاحظة أننى لا أطلب تفاسير أو أبحث عنها
> سؤالى فى أمكانية أستخدام التعابير أعلاه من عدمها
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]إذن... لا زلنا داخل أطار السؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتقل الى ردك القيم فعلاً ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*لو رأت الأدارة نقل هذه المشاركات الى موضوع منفصل 
لا بأس
بدءاً من المشاركة رقم # 33 
تحت عنوان هل الله قاتل هل هو ظالم ؟ 
الأمر متروك لكم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *هل الله   ظالم ؟؟؟؟   وهل  يجوز  ان نقول  عليه  ذلك ؟؟؟*
> *الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد :  *
> الكتاب المقدس   بقول بالنص الصريح الفصيح
> ا((الله ليس بظالم)) {عبرانين الاصحاح6ايه10}-
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وأيضا يا دكتور قالها بالنص الصريح الفصيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يكن سؤالى أفتراضياً بالمرة ...سألتك ( فى التعابير البشرية ) هل يجوز لنا كذا وكذا ؟![/FONT]*​ 


> - *فحق  الله  :-أن القاتل يقتل  ولو *بعد حين  وان العقاب من  ذات جنس العمل ..
> وان يتكفل بكل الغرائم التى تسبب فيها.
> ارى ان الموضوع لا لبس فيه  .


*[FONT=&quot]موسى أيضاً قتل ...فلماذا لم يقتل هو الآخر بعد حين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَالْتَفَتَ الَى هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ وَرَاى انْ لَيْسَ احَدٌ فَقَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ وَطَمَرَهُ فِي الرَّمْلِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أنها كانت جنحة ضرب أفضى الى موت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنت تحدثنى عن القاتل ....فما هو ذنب بكر فرعون ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أخوانى يقتل آخد أبنه أعلقه فى المشنقة ؟؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ 


> *من  سفر الخروج لابينا موسي النبي بركاته على جميعنا  الاصحاح الاول  *:
> 22. *ثُمَّ امَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ جَمِيعَ شَعْبِهِ  قَائِلا: «كُلُّ ابْنٍ يُولَدُ تَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّهْرِ لَكِنَّ كُلَّ  بِنْتٍ تَسْتَحْيُونَهَا»*}}


*[FONT=&quot]هذا كان من ثمانييييين سنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَكَانَ مُوسَى ابْنَ ثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَهَارُونُ ابْنَ ثَلاثٍ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ كَلَّمَا فِرْعَوْنَ.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أنت تتحدث عن فرعون ( ملك ) آخر ...الملك الذى تتحدث عنه مات ...مااااااااااات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الايَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ انَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى فِي مِدْيَانَ: «اذْهَبِ ارْجِعْ الَى مِصْرَ لانَّهُ قَدْ مَاتَ جَمِيعُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَكَ».[/FONT]*​  


> ()  القاتل  يقتل  ولو بعد حين -  كل قائم بالتنفيذ فى  القتل ومحرض عليه ومشارك  فيه  ومتستتر عليه  ::هو مسئؤل  عنه
> والعقاب من ذات جنس العمل   .... *انا لا ارى اى مشكلة ..*


*[FONT=&quot]المشكلة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التى لا تراها أنك تتحدث عن جيل مضى وولى وماتوووااااا[/FONT]*​  


> ()  من نافل القول  ان الله استنفذ  بواسطة موسي  *-استنفذ مع فرعون عشرة  محاولات  *لاخراج  الشعب الاسرائيلي بدون قتل    ...واصر  فرعون وشعبه  {وامثاله واتباعه   على مر العصور  }على التمرد والعصيان  والعداء والتحدى  الى أخر حدود المواجهه *حد النهاية.*


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ لم يستنفذ معه شيئاً ...بل كل هذا من صنع يهوه وحده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنِّي اشَدِّدُ قَلْبَهُ حَتَّى لا يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وَلَكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ ارْضِهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «ادْخُلْ الَى فِرْعَوْنَ فَانِّي اغْلَظْتُ قَلْبَهُ وَقُلُوبَ عَبِيدِهِ لاصْنَعَ ايَاتِي هَذِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وَلَكِنِّي اقَسِّي قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَاكَثِّرُ ايَاتِي وَعَجَائِبِي فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وَلا يَسْمَعُ لَكُمَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِرْعَوْنُ حَتَّى اجْعَلَ يَدِي عَلَى مِصْرَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كل هذا كان من صنع يهوه وحده ..!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*أية الأستجابة الأدارية الأسرع من الصوت دى ؟؟؟؟:t33:
أيشى خيال يا ناس ....لسة باكتب المشاركة لقيت نفسى جوه 
أنت أجمل مشرف حلو 
:new6::new6::new6:

نكمل ...:closedeye
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> سأرد   عليك  ان *اثبتت انت*  انه  لا هو  ولا * امه*  ولا *ابيه *كان *مشاركا*  او منفذا    او متسترا   فى قتل غيره.



*[FONT=&quot]أثبت لك بأمور ثلاثة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الأول :*​*[FONT=&quot]أثبت لك من الكتاب المقدس أن الجيل الذى تتحدث عنه مات من 80 سنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرعون أو الملك الذى تتحدث عنه مااااات قبل عودة موسى الى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل ظهور يهوه له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حتى ولو لم يمت....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأن أبن الجارية من المستحيل أن يكون مُشاركاً أو حتى متستراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا فهو فى عمر موسى تقريبا ..!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الثانى : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لماذا يأخذ يهوه الأبن بذنب أمه أو آبائه وأجداده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الثالث : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن هارون أكبر من موسى بثلاث سنوات ...فلماذا لم يُقتل هو الآخر وعاااااش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إن كان أمر القتل كان لعهد معين أو سنة محددة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمر الأضافى  :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والذى تجنبته أنت ..!! ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو ذنب بكر البهائم ؟؟ أو تسترت هى الأخرى على القتلة الذين ماتوا من 80 سنة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية الأستجابة الأدارية الأسرع من الصوت دى ؟؟؟؟:t33:
> أيشى خيال يا ناس ....لسة باكتب المشاركة لقيت نفسى جوه
> أنت أجمل مشرف حلو
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ...


دى كووووووسة
انا احتج ههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*أ.عبود ..
ليس معنى أشدد قلب فرعون أو أقسى قلبه أن الله هو من وضع القساوة والشر فى قلب فرعون ..
بل الأحداث واضحة جدا أن قلب فرعون قاسى على العبرانيين قبل أن يقول الله أنه سيشدد قلب فرعون ..
بل معناها أن الله سيتركه بعد أن حذره أكثر من مرة وهو فى عناد وأصرار ومكابرة أمام الله لقساوة قلبه كى ما يعاقبه على أستعباده وأذلاله لشعبه كل هذه السنيين ..
الله ليس بظالم أستاذ عبود ولكنه هو العدل والحق ذاته ..
مفيش حاجة أستاذى أسمها أيه ذنب أبن الجارية !!
الأستعباد والأذلال كان من الجميع فعندما كان هناك فساد فى المجتمع يشمل كل المجتمع بلا تمييز ..
حتى يشمل الأطفال الغير مدركين  فالخطية مثل الوباء ينتشر فى كل من يعطيه الفرصة بلا تمييز..
شعب مصر وفرعونه أخطأوا فى حق العبرانيين أذلوهم وأرتكبوا فى حقهم جرائم كبرى ..
فكان من العدل أن يجازوا على قدر فعلتهم وأكثر لأنه أن كان لم يحدث عقاب قوى لهم كان سينسب الضعف الى ألاههم وأنه أضعف من أن يخلصهم من فرعون أو أن ينتقم لهم ممن أذلوهم .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *وأصرار ومكابرة أمام الله لقساوة قلبه كى ما يعاقبه على أستعباده وأذلاله لشعبه كل هذه السنيين ..
> الله ليس بظالم أستاذ عبود ولكنه هو العدل والحق ذاته ..
> مفيش حاجة أستاذى أسمها أيه ذنب أبن الجارية !!
> الأستعباد والأذلال كان من الجميع فعندما كان هناك فساد فى المجتمع يشمل كل المجتمع بلا تمييز ..
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لو سرت معك بهذ االمنطق ...لوجب الأنتقام من الشعب الألمانى كله بعمل هتلر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمحرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولتمت أبادته [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الذى حدث أن الحلفاء هم من دخلوا ألمانيا ...ولم ينتقم أحد لليهود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستة ملايين يهودى فى المحرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكم كان عدد العبرانيين وقت أن ضرب يهوه مصر الضربات العشر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نجد الله يتدخل فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة قديماً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا نراه يُحرك ساكناً فى أيامنا السعيدة تلك ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*لكل شيئ تحت السموات وقت ..
مين قال يا أستاذ عبود أن ربنا مش بيتصرف ويتدخل ؟
لكل شيئ عند الله وقت فشعب أسرائيل ظل مستعبد ذليل يقتل 400 سنة قبل خروجه من مصر ..
وبعدين مين قالك أن هزيمة ألمانيا أمام الحلفاء مش بسبب ما فعلوه باليهود ؟ " بس مش موضوعنا "
ربنا ليه طرق كتير بيتصرف بيها ..
ربنا ليه بقى كان بيتدخل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة زمان ده موضوع كبير ..
يخص ثقافات الشعوب وتهيئ البشر لميلاد المخلص من شعب معين " اليهود " وأمور كتير مش مجالها هنا .. والأكثر أن كان التركيز الشديد فى توضيح عمل الله مع شعبه فى أسفار الكتاب المقدس ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ربنا ليه بقى كان بيتدخل فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة زمان ده موضوع كبير ..
> ​*


*ماهو بصراحة دة اللى مجننى 
:new6::new6::new6:

لية مصر على اليهود ؟!!!! - بس دة موضوع تانى خااااالص
مش وقته :closedeye
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الله ليس اله قصاص او انتقام بل انه هو اله محبة وكله حلاوة ومشتهيات ولذيذ المذاق ويحبنا حبا عذريا وخطبنا عروسا له ويشتهي ان نزف له كعروس لائقة ومقدسة وليس فيها خطيئة وان نتمتع كلنا بملكوته الابدي وهو اله عادل ورحوم في نفس الوقت ورحمته تتبعاننا جميع ايام حياتنا منذ لحظة تصورينا في احشاء امهاتنا واكليل احساناته ورافته يدومان فوقنا فكيف بعد كل ما قلته نجرؤ ان نقول بانه اله قاتل وظالم انه اله الحب والمحبة والعدل والغفران اللامتناهيان وما حصل للبشر ان حصل شر فهو نتيجة اعمالهم الشريرة وقلبهم البعيد عنه كل البعد فهو اظهر محبته لنا اذ ارسل ابنه الوحيد الذي لم يشفق عليه بل بذله من اجل احبائه هو اله عظيم وكلي القدرة وكلي الرحمة وله يمين العزة ومهابته تكلله وهو اله قدوس كل القداسة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> موسى أيضاً قتل ...فلماذا لم يقتل هو الآخر بعد حين ؟
> فَالْتَفَتَ الَى هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ وَرَاى انْ لَيْسَ احَدٌ فَقَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ وَطَمَرَهُ فِي الرَّمْلِ.
> أم أنها كانت جنحة ضرب أفضى الى موت ؟



بغض النظر عن    نغمة  التهكم....
لنقرأ نصوص الكتاب المقدس المعبرة  بتدقيق  عن تلك الواقعة ..{اعمال7}..

دينياً  وحقوقياً-وانا اعرف انك محامى  .   ان موسي لم يقصد اطلاقا   قتل المصرى
مصري   يضرب عبرانيا فدفعه بيده
فالقتل خطأ  ...ولان لم يكن هناك من يشهدون ملابسات الجريمة من اهل القانون ولانه  شك فى انه سيأخذ   حقه القانونى الطبيعى فى سير العدالة    - هرب  -  لان كان هناك كما قلنا حالة من التمييز العنصري الطائفي.
وفى هروبه   مسجونا فى برية سيناى    40  سنة تسقط عنه العقوبة فى اى قانوى وضعى .
اما الهيا   فالله يعلم  الله يري   الله يحكم بالانصاف والعدل - وبالتالى استغرب  عباراتك  التى ان كنت اعذرك فيها  كغير مسيحى  لكن لا استطيع ان اجد  عذرا  لك فيها كقانونى . او حقوقي.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> هذا كان من ثمانييييين سنة
> وَكَانَ مُوسَى ابْنَ ثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً وَهَارُونُ ابْنَ ثَلاثٍ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ كَلَّمَا فِرْعَوْنَ.
> أنت تتحدث عن فرعون ( ملك ) آخر ...الملك الذى تتحدث عنه مات ...مااااااااااات
> حَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الايَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ انَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ.
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى فِي مِدْيَانَ: «اذْهَبِ ارْجِعْ الَى مِصْرَ لانَّهُ قَدْ مَاتَ جَمِيعُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَكَ».





> المشكلة التى لا تراها أنك تتحدث عن جيل مضى وولى وماتوووااااا


الجيل الذى مات   ...:  هو الذين  يطلبون القصاص فى مشكلة المصري القتيل  
وانا لم انكر فى اى وقت  اطلاقا مرور عشرات السنين وتغيير الاشخاص  لكن  هل تغييروا   بأهل ايمان   وأهل  توبة ومغفرة  ام  تناسلوا من اصلابهم بمن يحمل  ذات تعسفهم وذات اثمهم ....
بمعنى  هل فرعون الثانى  -بعد مرور  الاربعين سنة  او الثمانين سنة  ...اتخذ قرارا  جمهوريا  بإيقاف  إضطهاد اليهود وملاحقتهم وتسخيرهم وقتل اولادهم الذكور واستبقاء الاناث  ....  والتكفير  عن  الدماء البريئة التى اسيلت فى عصر سلفه ...وتقديم ذبائح ومحرقات استغفار..... وتقديم تعويضات  عما حدث...؟؟؟؟؟!!!!       
يعنى  هل لديك نصا من الكتاب المقدس يفهم منه :  توبة فرعون وقومه وتوقفهم عما يمارسوه بصرف النظر   عن الفرعون الخديوى  من هو عباس ام ابوه؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع    جديد   على حوارنا      قديم العهد  فى مجال الشبههات  


> لآ لم يستنفذ معه شيئاً ...بل كل هذا من صنع يهوه وحده
> وَلَكِنِّي اشَدِّدُ قَلْبَهُ حَتَّى لا يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ.
> 
> وَلَكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ ارْضِهِ.
> ...



  هذا المبحث  يعتبر الخروج الثالث او الرابع   على الموضوع الاصلي 
هل الله  هو المسئؤل عن تقسية قلب فرعون   ام لا  ؟؟؟ولماذا يحاسبه اذن ؟؟؟  وهى  شبهه  كثيرة التكرار  -ورد عليها ابي قداسة البابا شنوده 
من الخروج  الاصحاح3  


> 10. فَالانَ هَلُمَّ فَارْسِلُكَ الَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَتُخْرِجُ شَعْبِي بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ».
> 11. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلَّهِ: «مَنْ انَا حَتَّى اذْهَبَ الَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَحَتَّى اخْرِجَ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ؟»
> 12. فَقَالَ: «انِّي اكُونُ مَعَكَ وَهَذِهِ تَكُونُ لَكَ الْعَلامَةُ انِّي ارْسَلْتُكَ: حِينَمَا تُخْرِجُ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ مِصْرَ تَعْبُدُونَ اللهَ عَلَى هَذَا الْجَبَلِ».
> 13. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلَّهِ: «هَا انَا اتِي الَى بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ وَاقُولُ لَهُمْ: الَهُ ابَائِكُمْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ. فَاذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا اقُولُ لَهُمْ؟»
> ...


الله   يعلم قسوة قلب فرعون وغلظة طباعه وتمرده وتكبره    ..
الله ..: الذى خلق الانسان حرا  مريدا مميزا   مختارا مسئؤلا   - الله لا يقتحم مشيئة الانسان  قط لا يمينيا ولا يساريا-  لا عنف  ولا اجبار  ولا ارغام ... 
 لكنه يتعامل مع الانسان بتوجيههاته الحاثة على التوبة والصلاح  ...وهو هنا  امتنع عن  الاسترسال فى  التعامل  مع  قلب فرعون المتقسي من كثرة الاثم ومن كثرة الظلم  ...
  فامتناع الله   عن   الالحاح على فرعون      عُد  وإعُتبر  تقسية قلب  فرعون.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> الأمر الأول :أثبت لك من الكتاب المقدس أن الجيل الذى تتحدث عنه مات من 80 سنة
> وفرعون أو الملك الذى تتحدث عنه مااااات قبل عودة موسى الى مصر
> وقبل ظهور يهوه له
> 
> ...


لا خلاف فى ان هناك تعاقب للاجيال   وكر للسنين   لكن   من  الذى قال لك بتغيير الافعال ؟؟واستحالة ان يكون  هناك مشاركة من هذا او من ذاك  فى اى مرحلة عمرية؟؟؟؟
اريد ان اطلع على  ادلة النفي؟؟؟   

()  من نافل القول  تسلسل  الوصول الى السده   الفرعونية  تسلسلا عائلياً   وفقا لنظام  حكم الاسرات  ... ونفس الشئ بشان   الشعب المصري والشعب اليهودى تعاقب اجيال   وكرسنين ربما يغيير اشخاصا   كنسل لاشخاص اخرين ...لكن تبقي التفاصيل باقية متكررة.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> الأمر الثانى : لماذا يأخذ يهوه الأبن بذنب أمه أو آبائه وأجداده ؟



لا  زلت تتهم  بدون نصوص تفيد براءة الابناء تماما وخلوهم من المشاركة والتنفيذ  والتستر  تماما  وتفترضهم تائبين عابدين الرب   قائمين فى محاريب الصلاة ...ويهوه يأتى ليقتلهم   
الامر الغير صحيح تماما    
1- يهوة نفسه فى سفر حزاقيال القائل  بفصيح العبارة لاتقتل الاولاد  نيابة عن  او بديلا عن والديهم.
حزاقيال 18
2-  حينما ينشئ النشء في بيئة فاسدة   ويترعرع وقد  تغذى على الظلم والفساد  وحرضه  حاضنيه على الاثم والظلم والحقد والعدوان   ينشأ فى نفس  الاتجاه   السلوكى والعقيدى الذى تربي عليه
قال سفر الامثال  ربي الولد فى طريقه  متى شاخ لا يحيد عنه  -  وهى من شب على شئ شاب عليه
قالها المسيح  للجيل اليهودى المعاصر  له     : فى مجال تأنيبه  لاكمالهم اثام ابائهم  -فإملئؤا انتم مكيال ابائكم  ..
والمعنى  ان نسل فرعون الجالس على عرش والده بعد وفاته  يتوقع العاقل ان يجده   متجهها  ذات اتجاهات والده الفكرية محافظا على ما يعتقده تراث الاباء  مصمما على اكمال مالم يمهله العمر لاكماله  -  هذه القاعدة ولكل قاعدة شواذ-ولو وجد الاستثناء لذكره الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> الأمر الثالث : أن هارون أكبر من موسى بثلاث سنوات ...فلماذا لم يُقتل هو الآخر وعاااااش ؟!!!
> إلا إن كان أمر القتل كان لعهد معين أو سنة محددة


كانت لليهود قري معينة   محدده للاقامة  يتأفف المصريين من دخولها  لانها رجسة فى نظر المصريين    وكانت  البرية الشرقية  ايضا مفتوحة على قراهم  وممكن  ان نتصور   نجاح  عدة محاولات لتهريب  الاطفال الذكور بعيدا عن  حملات الشرطة التى  نتصورها  موجات من الشد والتدقيق  ونوبات من التعطيل.   الى ان يجتاز الاولاد  مرحلة السن المنصوص عليه فى امر فرعون ...  وممكن نتصور       بعض القادة الشرطيين يفرضون الاتاوات المالية للتستر على الاطفال    وطبعا الوالدين  لا يآلون جهدا   ..  هذه  تصورات جائزة  وتحدث  فى كل العصور  ولا نجد من النصوص  ما ينفيهها. 



> هذا كان من ثمانييييين سنة
> وَكَانَ مُوسَى ابْنَ ثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً وَهَارُونُ ابْنَ ثَلاثٍ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ كَلَّمَا فِرْعَوْنَ.
> أنت تتحدث عن فرعون ( ملك ) آخر ...الملك الذى تتحدث عنه مات ...مااااااااااات
> حَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ الايَّامِ الْكَثِيرَةِ انَّ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ مَاتَ.
> ...



 جميل   جدا  
فترة زمنية   تقدر   بثمانين سنة   :  فهل تغييرت الاحوال للافضل   ؟؟؟؟؟!!!
ندرس  خروج  اصحاح  5  لنرى   
.ونكمل  يالخروج اصحاح  6  لنرى  ايضا كيف كان الحال مع فرعون الذى تخشي عليه من ظلم  يهوه له (...)  
.
ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 نوفمبر 2014)

> لآ لم يستنفذ معه شيئاً ...بل كل هذا من صنع يهوه وحده
> وَلَكِنِّي اشَدِّدُ قَلْبَهُ حَتَّى لا يُطْلِقَ الشَّعْبَ.
> 
> وَلَكِنْ شَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ فَلَمْ يُطْلِقْ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ ارْضِهِ.
> ...



فرعون شرير بالفعل لان اي انسان قد يعلم ان هذا عمل الله من اول ضربه ولكن فرعون رفض حتي الضربه الخامسه

فلنري معا كيف تم هذا الامر

فرعون مر بثلاث مراحل

المرحله الاولي ان قلبه كان غليظ فهو بطبعه شرير جدا ولكن ايضا كان السحره يسندون فكره الشرير بسحرهم

والمرحله الثانيه التي استسلم فيها السحره واعترفوا بان هذا اصبع الله ورغم ذلك استمر فرعون في غلاظة قلبه وشره

المرحله الثالثه بعد ان اثبت فرعون انه شرير جدا وغليظ القلب حتي بعد اعتراف السحره والعرافين ان هذا عمل الله واستمر يقف ضد شعب الله فترك الله فرعون للشرير ليقسي قلبه ذياده ولان هذا بسماح من الله فكتب انه قسي قلب فرعون




ولندرس الثلاث مراحل معا




المرحله الاولي

7: 10 فدخل موسى و هرون الى فرعون و فعلا هكذا كما امر الرب طرح هرون عصاه امام فرعون و امام عبيده فصارت ثعبانا

7: 11 فدعا فرعون ايضا الحكماء و السحرة ففعل عرافو مصر ايضا بسحرهم كذلك

7: 12 طرحوا كل واحد عصاه فصارت العصي ثعابين و لكن عصا هرون ابتلعت عصيهم

7: 13 فاشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب

7: 14 ثم قال الرب لموسى قلب فرعون غليظ قد ابى ان يطلق الشعب

وهنا نري ان عندما فعل الرب معجزه بيد موسي ولكن رد فعل فرعون انه استدعي السحره الذين فعلوا بالمثل ورغم اظهار ان عمل الله اقوي من عمل السحره ولكن فرعون لم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب في العدد 4 ( ولا يسمع لكما فرعون ) ولكن قلب فرعون اشتد رغم ان الله لم يغلظ قلبه بعد.




ثم

7: 20 ففعل هكذا موسى و هرون كما امر الرب رفع العصا و ضرب الماء الذي في النهر امام عيني فرعون و امام عيون عبيده فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دما

7: 21 و مات السمك الذي في النهر و انتن النهر فلم يقدر المصريون ان يشربوا ماء من النهر و كان الدم في كل ارض مصر

7: 22 و فعل عرافو مصر كذلك بسحرهم فاشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب

7: 23 ثم انصرف فرعون و دخل بيته و لم يوجه قلبه الى هذا ايضا

والضربه الاولي وهي ضربة تحويل الماء الي دم ورد فعل فرعون انه اشتد قلبه ولكن ايضا سحرته فعلوا المثل ولكنهم لم يقدروا ان يزيلوا الضربه . ويثبت الانجيل ان الرب لم يقسي قلبه بعد ولكن قلبه شرير يرفض ان يوجهه الي عمل الرب




ثم ضربة الضفادع

8: 6 فمد هرون يده على مياه مصر فصعدت الضفادع و غطت ارض مصر

8: 7 و فعل كذلك العرافون بسحرهم و اصعدوا الضفادع على ارض مصر

8: 8 فدعا فرعون موسى و هرون و قال صليا الى الرب ليرفع الضفادع عني و عن شعبي فاطلق الشعب ليذبحوا للرب

ولكن

8: 15 فلما* راى فرعون انه قد حصل الفرج اغلظ قلبه *و لم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب

والضربه الثانيه تظهر صفه اخري في فرعون وهي الكذب والخداع فنري ان رد فعله تغير بعد ان علم ان يد الرب اقوي من سحرته رغم انهم فعلوا المثل ايضا ولكن بدا يدرك ان الرب قادر علي ان يضرب ويزيل الضربه ايضا . وايضا يستمر قلبه في العناد ويستمر في اغلاظ قلبه والرب لم يقسي قلبه بعد




ثم الضربه الثالثه وتبدا المرحله الثانيه

8: 16 ثم قال الرب لموسى قل لهرون مد عصاك و اضرب تراب الارض ليصير بعوضا في جميع ارض مصر

8: 17 ففعلا كذلك مد هرون يده بعصاه و ضرب تراب الارض فصار البعوض على الناس و على البهائم كل تراب الارض صار بعوضا في جميع ارض مصر

8: 18 و فعل كذلك العرافون بسحرهم ليخرجوا البعوض فلم يستطيعوا و كان البعوض على الناس و على البهائم

8: 19 فقال العرافون لفرعون هذا اصبع الله و لكن اشتد قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما تكلم الرب

وفي ضربة الباعوض التي لم يستطع السحره ان يقلدوها لانها ضربه قويه لايستطيعوا ان يقلدوها لان في الضربه الاولي يستطيعوا ان يدعوا او يوهموا انهم يحولون الماء الي دم والضربه الثانيه بالمثل اما في ضربة البعوض فوقفوا عاجزين واعلنوا انه عمل الله وهنا يتضح قلب فرعون الشرير اكثر لانه لو كان له عذر في الماضي بان السحره فعلوا المثل وايدوا موقف فرعون اي انهم اغووه علي ان يتشدد علي شعب الله فهم الان اعلنوا عجزهم واعترافهم بعمل اله اسرائيل ولكن فرعون يصر ان يكمل في شره ولا يسمع للسحره ايضا فهو الان بلا عذر في غلاظة قلبه لانه بدون اغواء فهذا يثبت ما في داخل قلبه من شر والله لم يقسي قلبه بعد




الضربه الرابعه ضربة الذبان

8: 24 ففعل الرب هكذا فدخلت ذبان كثيرة الى بيت فرعون و بيوت عبيده و في كل ارض مصر خربت الارض من الذبان

8: 25 فدعا فرعون موسى و هرون و قال اذهبوا اذبحوا لالهكم في هذه الارض

8: 26 فقال موسى لا يصلح ان نفعل هكذا لاننا انما نذبح رجس المصريين للرب الهنا ان ذبحنا رجس المصريين امام عيونهم افلا يرجموننا

8: 27 نذهب سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية و نذبح للرب الهنا كما يقول لنا

8: 28 فقال فرعون انا اطلقكم لتذبحوا للرب الهكم في البرية و لكن لا تذهبوا بعيدا صليا لاجلي

8: 29 فقال موسى ها انا اخرج من لدنك و اصلي الى الرب فترتفع الذبان عن فرعون و عبيده و شعبه غدا و لكن لا يعد فرعون يخاتل حتى لا يطلق الشعب ليذبح للرب

8: 30 فخرج موسى من لدن فرعون و صلى الى الرب

8: 31 ففعل الرب كقول موسى فارتفع الذبان عن فرعون و عبيده و شعبه لم تبق واحدة

8: 32 و لكن اغلظ فرعون قلبه هذه المرة ايضا فلم يطلق الشعب

ضربه اخري تؤكد ان قلب فرعون شرير من ذاته وليس باغواء لان السحره ليس لهم دور الان ويكمل فرعون في الخديعه والكذب والالتواء ورغم انه يعترف بلسانه بانهم لو صلوا لاجله سترتفع الضربه ولكن في قلبه شر ورفض واصرار وعناد وقساوه وحتي هذه الضربه لم يقسي الله قلب فرعون بعد ولكنه اثبت انه بالفعل شرير جدا وقاسي القلب بالطبيعه بعد اربع ضربات اثبت فيها هذا




ثم الضربه الخامسه ضربة وبأ البهائم

9: 1 ثم قال الرب لموسى ادخل الى فرعون و قل له هكذا يقول الرب اله العبرانيين اطلق شعبي ليعبدوني

9: 2 فانه *ان كنت تابى ان تطلقهم *و كنت تمسكهم بعد

9: 3 فها يد الرب تكون على مواشيك التي في الحقل على الخيل و الحمير و الجمال و البقر و الغنم وبا ثقيلا جدا

9: 4 و يميز الرب بين مواشي اسرائيل و مواشي المصريين فلا يموت من كل ما لبني اسرائيل شيء

9: 5 و عين الرب وقتا قائلا غدا يفعل الرب هذا الامر في الارض

9: 6 ففعل الرب هذا الامر في الغد فماتت جميع مواشي المصريين و اما مواشي بني اسرائيل فلم يمت منها واحد

9: 7 و ارسل فرعون و اذا مواشي اسرائيل لم يمت منها و لا واحد و لكن غلظ قلب فرعون فلم يطلق الشعب

ونلاحظ في هذه الضربه ان الرب اعطي انذار وفرصة يوم كامل للتوبه ولكن فرعون يصر علي غلاظة قلبه وشره وليتاكد البعض فتصريف الكلمه غَلُظَ يوكد انه غلظ من نفسه ولم يقسي الرب قلبه بعد




ثم تبدا المرحله الثالثه بعد انتهاء نصف الضربات وهي

ضربة الدمامل

9: 8 ثم قال الرب لموسى و هرون خذا ملء ايديكما من رماد الاتون و ليذره موسى نحو السماء امام عيني فرعون

9: 9 ليصير غبارا على كل ارض مصر فيصير على الناس و على البهائم دمامل طالعة ببثور في كل ارض مصر

9: 10 فاخذا رماد الاتون و وقفا امام فرعون و ذراه موسى نحو السماء فصار دمامل بثور طالعة في الناس و في البهائم

9: 11 و لم يستطع العرافون ان يقفوا امام موسى من اجل الدمامل لان الدمامل كانت في العرافين و في كل المصريين

9: 12 و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما كما كلم الرب موسى

وفي الضربه السادسه بعد ان اثبت فرعون شره وقساوت قلبه وعناده وكذبه بدا الرب يشدد قلب فرعون ليكمل باقي الضربات الاربع ليتمم الضربات العشر التي استمر شعب بني اسرائيل في تذكرها حتي الان وتبقي شاهد قوي علي عمل الله القدير

اذا لم يقسي الرب قلب فرعون من البدايه ولكن لما اثبت انه بالحقيقه شرير حتي بدون اغواء قسي الله قلبه ليكمل الضربات وهذا يتناسب مع فكر الكتاب

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1: 28



وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ.




إنجيل يوحنا 3: 19



وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.




ولمعرفة كيف قسي الله قلب فرعون نجد الاجابه في رسالة معلمنا يعقوب

13 لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا.
14 وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ.
الخلاصة
ففرعون مثاله مثل اي شخص احب الشر فيسحب الله منه نعمته ويتركه للشرير فيخدع الشيطان هذا الانسان بسبب انجذاب الانسان الشرير الي شهواته الشريره وفرعون مثال لذلك رغم ان الله اعطاه فرص كثيره للتوبه ولكنه رفض واوضح له الله قوته بعجائب ولكنه* استمر في عناده *فسمح الله للشيطان يخدع فرعون فقسي قلبه بسماح من الله فاكمل الله الضربات ليثبت لشعبه وجميع الشعوب بما فيهم شعب مصر انه هو الرب القدير

7: 5 فيعرف المصريون اني انا الرب حينما امد يدي على مصر و اخرج بني اسرائيل من بينهم

( فالله لم يامر مترفين ليفسقوا في قريه او يضل من يشاء بدون سبب في اي وقت او يقبض قبضه ويلقيها في النار بدون سبب )




والمجد لله دائما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> بغض النظر عن    *نغمة  التهكم..*..


*لا يوجد أى تهكم ...بالفعل لدينا فى القانون مسمى ضرب أفضى الى موت
وهى تعبيراتنا القانونية ( البشرية ) :closedeye
*​



> لنقرأ نصوص الكتاب المقدس المعبرة  بتدقيق  عن تلك الواقعة ..{اعمال7}..
> دينياً  وحقوقياً-وانا اعرف انك محامى  .   ان موسي لم يقصد اطلاقا   قتل المصرى
> مصري   يضرب عبرانيا* فدفعه بيده*
> *فالقتل خطأ  .*..


*[FONT=&quot]نضع العدد مرة أخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَالْتَفَتَ الَى هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ*​*[FONT=&quot] ( بيبص حوالين منه ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وَرَاى انْ لَيْسَ احَدٌ ( محدش شايفه – شهود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( قتل عمد ) وَطَمَرَهُ فِي الرَّمْلِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فين القتل الخطأ هنا  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نقرا سفر الأعمال الأصحاح السابع ...نجد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَإِذْ رَأَى وَاحِداً مَظْلُوماً حَامَى عَنْهُ وَأَنْصَفَ الْمَغْلُوبَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِذْ قَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فين القتل الخطأ هنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين قال  : دفعه بيده هنا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هى موجودة فى نص آخر لم أستطع الوصول اليه ؟
[/FONT]*​ ​


> ولان لم يكن هناك من يشهدون ملابسات الجريمة *من اهل القانون*  ولانه * شك *فى انه سيأخذ *  حقه القانونى الطبيعى* فى سير العدالة    - هرب  -


*[FONT=&quot]لماذا تحيلنا الآن الى القانون الطبيعى ؟ ألم تقل [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]- 





> *:فمن حق الله -**أن القاتل يقتل ولو *بعد حين وان العقاب من ذات جنس العمل ..وان يتكفل بكل الغرائم التى تسبب فيها.


[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هو حق الله أن القاتل يقتل ولو بعد حين ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً .....لم تفسر لى لماذا تغاضى يهوه عن قتل المصرى على يد موسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين حمى غضبه على أحفاد فرعون بعد ثمانين عاما ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألأنه مصرى وكاتب السفر عبرانى يهودى ؟[/FONT]*​  


> وفى *هروبه *  مسجونا فى برية سيناى    40  سنة *تسقط عنه العقوبة فى اى قانوى وضعى*
> اما الهيا   فالله يعلم  الله يري   الله يحكم بالانصاف والعدل - وبالتالى  استغرب  عباراتك  التى ان كنت اعذرك فيها  كغير مسيحى  لكن *لا استطيع ان  اجد  عذرا  لك فيها كقانونى . او حقوقي*


 *[FONT=&quot]معلومة قانونية خاطئة ...
من قال لك أن العقوبة تسقط بمرور 40 سنة ( هروباً ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تعرف صحتها ؟ - أفتح بيها سؤال جديد 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لا خلاف فى ان هناك تعاقب للاجيال   وكر للسنين   لكن   من  الذى قال لك  بتغيير الافعال ؟؟واستحالة ان يكون  هناك مشاركة من هذا او من ذاك  فى اى  مرحلة عمرية؟؟؟؟
> *اريد ان اطلع على  ادلة النفي؟؟؟   *


 *[FONT=&quot]الله ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سبحانك يارب ...أهو غفورٌ رحيم لك شديد العقاب علىّ أنا ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ياسيدى سأقتبس من كلامك أنت شخصياً لآرد عليك*​​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> كانت لليهود قري معينة   محدده وووو .....*  وممكن  ان نتصور*   نجاح  عدة محاولات لتهريب  الاطفال الذكور بعيدا عن  حملات الشرطة *التى  نتصورها  موجات *وووووو... * وممكن نتصور *      بعض القادة الشرطيين ووو....ه*ذه  تصورات جائزة  و*تحدث  فى كل العصور * ولا نجد من النصوص  ما ينفيهها. *


 *[FONT=&quot]هو حضرتك فاتح صف حكى حواديت وبعدين دليلك الدامغ على الحدوتة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه لا يوجد من النصوص ما ينفيها ؟؟؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت بتحكى [/FONT] ...وفى الآخر [FONT=&quot]ح[/FONT]دوتك ما فيش نص ين[FONT=&quot]فيها ؟؟؟!!!
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دخلنا فى ( ربما ) و( لعل ) وأضفنا عليها ( ممكن أن نتصور )  ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى دى ثرثرة المفسرين اللى قلت لحضرتك عليها وزعلت منها !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا تريد منى أنا دليل نفى ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot](*) فرعون القاتل ماااات ...تولى فرعون آخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](*) ( نتوقع منه ) أستكمال مسيره سلفه ..( لأن جيناته الوراثية جعلت منه مجرماً خلفاً من بعد سلف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](*) فى نفس ذات الوقت يعود يهوه للأنتقام بعد 80 سنة من أحفاد فرعون الذى ماااااات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](*) موسى قتل ...ولكن يهوه تغاضى عن فعل قتله لأن القتيل مصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو فرعون بيقتل فى الذكور طواااااااااااال ثمانين سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكناش لقينا فيكى يا أسرائيل دكر عايش يوحد الله..!!![/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*خلينا فى أصل الموضوع أستاذ عبود وبلاش دخول فى فروع أخرى حتى لا يكون الموضوع مشتت​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *خلينا فى أصل الموضوع أستاذ عبود وبلاش دخول فى فروع أخرى حتى لا يكون الموضوع مشتت​*


*الموضوع كله دائر حول نص ( قتل البكر )
لم أخرج عنه 
حواديت ليس عليها أدلة - أدلتها - عدم وجود نفى 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم مطلوب منى أنا دليل نفى 
شئ عجيييييييييب
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

> *(*) فى نفس ذات الوقت يعود يهوه للأنتقام بعد 80 سنة من أحفاد فرعون الذى ماااااات​*


*الكلام ده غلط !!​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم ترد على قتل (*​*[FONT=&quot]وَكُلُّ بِكْرِ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضعتها ثلاث مرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحضرتك طنشت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع كله دائر حول نص ( قتل البكر )
> لم أخرج عنه
> 
> *​



*خلاص خلينا فى قتل البكر فقط *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الكلام ده غلط !!​*


*أرحب بأى تصحيح ....من النصوص
ممكن أكون فهمت خطأ
أية المشكلة أنى أفهم غلط  ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *خلاص خلينا فى قتل البكر فقط *​


*طيب ممكن حضرتك تقولى كان حكم قتل البكر 
حكم عام 
أم كان خاصاً بزمان محدد ؟؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أرحب بأى تصحيح ....من النصوص
> ممكن أكون فهمت خطأ
> أية المشكلة أنى أفهم غلط  ؟
> *​


*
مفيش مشكلة كلنا بنغلط وكلنا نساعد بعض على الفهم الصحيح ..

يهوه يعتبر أسرائيل أبنه البكر وفرعون يستعبده لذلك عاقبه بقتل أبناء المصريين البكر ..

22. فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.
23. فَقُلْتُ لَكَ: اطْلِقِ ابْنِي لِيَعْبُدَنِي فَابَيْتَ انْ تُطْلِقَهُ. هَا انَا اقْتُلُ ابْنَكَ الْبِكْرَ».​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يهوه يعتبر أسرائيل أبنه البكر وفرعون يستعبده لذلك عاقبه بقتل أبناء المصريين البكر ..
> 
> ​*


*يعنى مقابل الأستعباد ....القتل ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ممكن حضرتك تقولى كان حكم قتل البكر
> حكم عام
> أم كان خاصاً بزمان محدد ؟؟
> *​


*
طبعا زمن محدد اللى هو وقت خروج العبرانيين من مصر ..

عام !!

ماكنتش هتلاقينى دلوقتى :heat:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> طبعا زمن محدد اللى هو وقت خروج العبرانيين من مصر ..
> 
> عام !!
> ...


*ما دة اللى أنا قصدته
بس هو فى الخروج وألا كان زمن ولادة موسى ؟
اللى فاهمه من النص انه وقت ما تولد موسى 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى مقابل الأستعباد ....القتل ؟*​



*قريت النص اللى وضعتهولك ؟

فرعون يحرم الأبن البكر لله من أن يحيا معه ..
ليست القضية فقط أستعباد ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *قريت النص اللى وضعتهولك ؟
> فرعون يحرم الأبن البكر لله من أن يحيا معه ..
> ليست القضية فقط أستعباد ..​*


*قريته فعلاً ...أطلق ابنى ليعبدنى 
هو ما كانش يقدر يعبده وهو عايش فى مصر ؟!!!
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما دة اللى أنا قصدته
> بس هو فى الخروج وألا كان زمن ولادة موسى ؟
> اللى فاهمه من النص انه وقت ما تولد موسى
> *​


*
أنت بتتكلم على قتل أبكار العبرانيين ولا المصريين ؟

العبرانيين وقت ميلاد موسى ..

المصريين وقت الخروج اللى هو أخر ضربة من الضربات العشر ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قريته فعلاً ...أطلق ابنى ليعبدنى
> هو ما كانش يقدر يعبده وهو عايش فى مصر ؟!!!
> *​


*
لأ طبعا لأنهم المفروض يعبدوا فرعون مصر ..

وبعدين هو ربنا كنا عايزهم يخرجوا من مصر ليدخلوا أرض الموعد ..

وفرعون رفض أمر يهوه وقال مين ده عشان أسمع كلامه ..

واخد بالك أنه بيتحداه ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> لأ طبعا لأنهم المفروض يعبدوا فرعون مصر ..
> وبعدين هو ربنا كنا عايزهم يخرجوا من مصر ليدخلوا أرض الموعد ..
> وفرعون رفض أمر يهوه وقال مين ده عشان أسمع كلامه ..
> واخد بالك أنه بيتحداه ؟​*


*أيوة هو رفض وتحدى طبعا
تخيل واحد جاى يقوله أنا معايا يهوه وبيقولك أطلق العبرانيين !!
ما هو لازم يقوله معرفكش !!!
دخلنا فى الضربات العشر أنتهت بقتل البكر
دة التسلسل السليم كدة ؟ ( باختصار طبعا )
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة هو رفض وتحدى طبعا
> تخيل واحد جاى يقوله أنا معايا يهوه وبيقولك أطلق العبرانيين !!
> ما هو لازم يقوله معرفكش !!!
> دخلنا فى الضربات العشر أنتهت بقتل البكر
> ...


*
أيوه تمام ..

لازم يقوله ماعرفوش واطلع بره بدل ما اعدمك ..

ولكن حصل ضربة واتنين وتلاتة وأكثر وكلها لها رموزها عند المصريين لأنها كانت بتضرب وتحقر فى رموز ألهاتهم مثل الضفاضع والذباب والشمس والنيل وغيره ..
يعنى بالمختصر أنت ماتعرفش ألهى أديك شوفت قوته وقدرته ..
تمام التسلسل مظبوط ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أيوه تمام ..
> لازم يقوله ماعرفوش واطلع بره بدل ما اعدمك ..
> ​*


*طيب تمام 
أشكرك على هاذوها الجزئية 
يعنى فعل ( أقتل ) - لا نستطيع ولا يجوز أن نقول أن الله قاتل
حسب سياق النص والتاريخ
صح كدة ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب تمام
> أشكرك على هاذوها الجزئية
> يعنى فعل ( أقتل ) - لا نستطيع ولا يجوز أن نقول أن الله قاتل
> حسب سياق النص والتاريخ
> ...


*
وهل القاضى الذى يحكم بالأعدام على مجرم هو قاتل ؟

هو حسب سياق النص ولهذه الحقبة الزمنية ولهذا الشعب ولهذه الثقافة مفيش مشكلة أن موسى يقول أن يهوه هايقتل الأبن البكر للمصريين بسبب ما فعلوه معكم " الشعب "
لأن الوحى يصاغ بفكر وأسلوب الكاتب وليس بالتلقين ..
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وهل القاضى الذى يحكم بالأعدام على مجرم هو قاتل ؟
> 
> *​


*إذن لا يجوز وغير صحيح أن نقول أن الله قاتل أو ظالم 
بعدما أتضح لنا فكر الكتاب ...
أشكرك ...انا أنتهيت من السؤال 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن لا يجوز وغير صحيح أن نقول أن الله قاتل أو ظالم
> بعدما أتضح لنا فكر الكتاب ...
> أشكرك ...انا أنتهيت من السؤال
> *​


انا  اعتبر الموضوع منتهى تماما وغير قابل   لاى زيادة  بوصلنا مع  الزميل السائل    الى  هذه  المشاركة      
وحسبما تنص   قوانين المنتدى 

فقط:بقيت   بعض الايضاحات  لتعبيرات وردت فى الحوار الماضي  فقط  للتوضيح فقط:


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يوجد أى تهكم ...بالفعل لدينا فى القانون مسمى ضرب أفضى الى موت
> وهى تعبيراتنا القانونية ( البشرية ) :closedeye
> *​
> *الــــــــــرد:*
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نضع العدد مرة أخرى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فَالْتَفَتَ الَى هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( بيبص حوالين منه )
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وَرَاى انْ لَيْسَ احَدٌ ( محدش شايفه – شهود ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( قتل عمد ) وَطَمَرَهُ فِي الرَّمْلِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فين القتل الخطأ هنا  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2014)

[/B]
*[FONT=&quot]نقرا سفر الأعمال الأصحاح السابع ...نجد [/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
*[FONT=&quot]وَإِذْ رَأَى وَاحِداً مَظْلُوماً حَامَى عَنْهُ وَأَنْصَفَ الْمَغْلُوبَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِذْ قَتَلَ الْمِصْرِيَّ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فين القتل الخطأ هنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين قال  : دفعه بيده هنا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل هى موجودة فى نص آخر لم أستطع الوصول اليه ؟
[/FONT]*​ ​
*[FONT=&quot]لماذا تحيلنا الآن الى القانون الطبيعى ؟ ألم تقل [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أين هو حق الله أن القاتل يقتل ولو بعد حين ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخيراً .....لم تفسر لى لماذا تغاضى يهوه عن قتل المصرى على يد موسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين حمى غضبه على أحفاد فرعون بعد ثمانين عاما ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألأنه مصرى وكاتب السفر عبرانى يهودى ؟[/FONT]*​  

*[FONT=&quot]معلومة قانونية خاطئة ...
من قال لك أن العقوبة تسقط بمرور 40 سنة ( هروباً ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تعرف صحتها ؟ - أفتح بيها سؤال جديد 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*الرد   
1-  هنا  الزميل  وصل    الى نص  سفر  الاعمال  الاصحاح السابع  
فمر على الالفاظ التالية
{مغلوبا -مظلوما .....   حامى  ...أنصف  ....  }مرور الكرام - ووقف عند   قتل 
ويتساءل اين   شبهة  القتل الخطأ  - واين شبهة الدفاع عن النفس ...مصمما  ان القتل عن عمد.
هذا شأنك فلسنا ملزمين   بما تعتقد ولست ملزما بما نعتقد.ولست ملزما ان تقرأ نصوصنا كما نراها نحن.

2-  سؤال   يعد التاسع او العاشر  فى موضوع  آخر :  لماذا  تغاضى  يهوه    عن  قيام موسي بالقتل       
ويطالب   احفاد فرعون بذنوب او عواقب القتل  - 
ثم يردف الزميل - تبعا لقوانين المنتدى -   العل السبب ان كاتب السفر  عبري  والهكم  عنده تفرقه عنصرية ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!  
مع ان التفرقة العنصرية  مثبته فى النصوص   ضد  المصريين آئنذاك والفرعون ممن اسكنوا يعقوب وبنيه فى قري -مهما كانت خصبة - ولكن كان المقصود ان تكون  مغلقه عليهم وفقا للانتماء العرقي والاثنى  والعنصري   لان كل رعاة غنم -تسمية عنصرية  -رجس لدى المصريين ولا يأكلون معهم 
نلاحظ ان وجه الرجاسة والنجاسة لم يكن فى طبيعة عملهم ـ لان المصريين* قدسوا الكباش والعجول.. بل فى تسميتهم اذ هم {{ بدو مشارقة ساميين }}.. كرعاة غنم.  
+راجع تفاصيل لقاء يوسف باخوته( ) .
الحقيقة ان يهوه   لم يتغاض   عن  قيام موسي بقتل  احد المصريين* -  بل  كل ما هنالك ان يهوه تعامل معها فى سياق  كونها  قتل  خطأ  دفاعا  عن النفس وعن حياة القريب وما المانع ان   موسي -ومع المصري ايضا  -كان (( يسوقهم الى السلامة )) ولكن المصري  ومن واقع النصوص التى قرأناها عن طبيعة علاقة المصريين آئنذاك ببنى اسرائيل   فى الاصحاحات الاولى الخمسة من سفر الخروج -كلها "عنفا "خروج-ص1الايه14
..
..
_______________
*  أنا مصري  أصيل وانتمائي  لمصر الفرعونية فوق المزايدات  لكننا هنا امام قصة تاريخية نتناولها فى سياقها خارج  الانحياز الوطنى او الاثنى وحتى خارج الانحياز الدينى .
ه   
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2014)

اقتباس 
[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
 

*[FONT=&quot]معلومة قانونية خاطئة ...
من قال لك أن العقوبة تسقط بمرور 40 سنة ( هروباً ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تعرف صحتها ؟ - أفتح بيها سؤال جديد 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
+++++++++++
*الــــــــــــــــــرد​*ن*حن   نريد   
العقوبة  ومصير العقوبة القانونية   التى تطبق  فى حالة القتل الخطأ  دفاعاً  عن النفس او عن القريب 
- بعد أربعين سنة  -  فى القانون الانسانى  العام  -من منطلق المواثيق الدولية  والاعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان  -لان قوانين  فرعون آئنذاك  كانت عنصرية  واستبدادية ومن طرف واحد:   
 بس  المهم .:فى القرن   الخامس  عشر  قبيل ميلاد المسيح  .

وما   العقاب الالهى  الافتراضي  الذى  ينتظر ان يطبقه يهوه  على موسي  عندما التقاه بعد اربعين سنة فى برية سيناى    عن نفس الخطيئة - القتل العارض الخطأ  فى التحام بدنى دفاعا عن النفس او عن القريب  فى حالة وجود اعتداء من طرف معتدى.*​


----------

